# Växjö universitet suger

## mandolin

Av något idiotisk anledning måste jag som använder Växjö universitets studentnät "identifiera" mig varje gång jag vill använda internet. Detta sker genom att man skriver in användarnamn/lösenord i ett webbformulär och skickar över SLL (https) till ett cgi-script.

När jag så satte mig att installera Gentoo (net-install förstås) så upptäcker jag till min fasa att det dumma webbforumläret, eller scriptet, eller vad det nu är fel på, inte fungerar med links, trots att links som bekant stödljer SSL. Formuläret laddas och det går utmärkt att skicka det, men sedan kommer samma formulär upp igen, ungefär som att uppgifterna inte nådde fram. När man loggar in med en GUI-webbläsare under windows blir man ombedd att acceptera något certifikat, men det blir man inte då man använder links. Spelar detta någon roll?

Arghhhh!

----------

## Highlands

måste bara säga att jag tycker mycket synd om dig!!!

----------

## mandolin

Jag tycker också synd om mig. Det är verkligen höjden av patetik att skapa en sådan här meningslös tråd  :Rolling Eyes: 

Nåja, får väl installera grundsystemet, X, gtk och firefox från skiva då (med firefox fungerar det förbannade formuläret). Mycket irriterande oavsett...

----------

## cbe

hmm.. är det inte så att links versionen på gentoos bootcd's inte är kompilerade med ssl stöd? Nått bak i huvudet som säger mig det. tycker mig ha läst nån tråd där man löst det med en knoppix cd. men men, nu har du väl redan löst det.   :Smile: 

Annars får jag väl bara säg att du haft otur och fått deras inloggningssystem. sjäkv har man tur och bor utanför det området. eller ja, i det området som dom inte hann införa det på innan dom insåg att det inte riktigt fungerade. wiih  :Smile: 

----------

## jonasmattsson

Uppsalas nät har liknande problem, jag tror att du måste klicka att du vill acceptera ett självsignerat certifikat (universiteten brukar inte ha certifikat signerat av utomstående).

med lynx kan man lösa det så här ladda hem certifikatet och spara det på disk

```
  export SSL_CERT_FILE="/path/to/cert.crt"

lynx https://inloggning.vu.se
```

så gör med mitt inloggningsskript.

men installationen löser jag det med Gnoppix eller Knoppix bootbara live-cd

då kan jag logga in i en trevlig grafisk miljö, se kan jag surfa in på den här sidan och följer dom enkla steg för installationen (det är en alternativ inledning på the Gentoo Handbook).

sedan kan man läsa Gnuheter medans man bootstrappar.

----------

## mandolin

Oj, tackar ödmjukast för tipsen. Lyckligtvis (!) hade jag en massa problem med min SATA-disk (dock inte längre) så jag har inte färdigställt installationen än. Alltså kan jag lika gärna börja om från början med en sådan där gnoppix-cd, och köra från stage 2 som jag ursprungligen hade tänkt mig. Tack igen  :Smile: 

----------

## mrmodin

knoppix är allas vår bästa vän! =)

----------

## mandolin

Tja, idiot som jag är tänkte jag inte på att Gnoppix förstås är kompilerat för användande med 32-bitars processorer. Eftersom jag har en amd64-processor blev det ganska snart problem om vi säger så  :Razz:  Nåja, har iaf installerat från cd:n nu. Lite synd eftersom jag gärna ville göra en stage2-installation.

----------

## mandolin

Suck! Installerade X från package-cd:n. Sedan tog det stopp. Firefox måste tydligen hämta skräp från nätet. Och nätet kommer jag ju inte åt utan Firefox. Snacka om moment 22. För övrigt begriper jag inte vad det är för vits med en package-cd när man lik förbannat måste ha åtkomst till nätet 

 :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## mrmodin

 *mandolin wrote:*   

> Suck! Installerade X frï¿½n package-cd:n. Sedan tog det stopp. Firefox mï¿½ste tydligen hï¿½mta skrï¿½p frï¿½n nï¿½tet. Och nï¿½tet kommer jag ju inte ï¿½t utan Firefox. Snacka om moment 22. Fï¿½r ï¿½vrigt begriper jag inte vad det ï¿½r fï¿½r vits med en package-cd nï¿½r man lik fï¿½rbannat mï¿½ste ha ï¿½tkomst till nï¿½tet 
> 
> 

 

finns flaggor fÃ¶r att tvinga portage att anvÃ¤nda de lokala paketen. har dom inte i huvet nu se det e bara o lÃ¤sa pÃ¥! =)

----------

## mandolin

--usepkg eller? Det fungerar iaf inte. Jag ska läsa på men är väldigt, väldigt trött just nu  :Wink: 

----------

## mandolin

*pust*

Lyckades lösa problemet med hjälp av Knoppix trots allt. Hittade nämligen en Knoppixvariant som stödjer 64-bitars processorer. Den finns för nerladdning här: http://www.applia.fr/contents/knoppix64.html (om någon framtida forumbesökare med liknande problem undrar...)

----------

## MdaG

Hmm, jag körde en emerge portage förljt av en emerge lynx och därefter kunde jag nå nätet och installera resten från internet. Jag bor i Uppsala och vi har en liknande system. Irriterande, men lynx borde klara det.

----------

## hw-tph

När jag bodde och pluggade i Uppsala fick jag ett händigt litet script av en polare som loggade in en automatiskt. Skrivet i Perl om jag minns rätt. Jag kan kolla med honom om han fortfarande har det undanstuvat någonstans, men annars borde det ju inte vara så svårt att skriva ett själv i Python eller Perl?

Håkan

----------

## MdaG

 *hw-tph wrote:*   

> När jag bodde och pluggade i Uppsala fick jag ett händigt litet script av en polare som loggade in en automatiskt. Skrivet i Perl om jag minns rätt. Jag kan kolla med honom om han fortfarande har det undanstuvat någonstans, men annars borde det ju inte vara så svårt att skriva ett själv i Python eller Perl?
> 
> Håkan

 

Jag är fortfarande ganska ny i linuxvärlden så mina skripts är än så länge extremt enkla... fast jag klarar mig. Har ett än så länge fungerande Gentoo system. Tog bajslång tid att få till allting, men nästa(?) gång borde det gå betydligt fortare.

----------

